# White patches on tongue- does not scrape off HELP



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm FREAKING out. It came out of no where and almost overnight. I started to notice my tongue looked odd the other night after brushing my teeth. I thought it must have been the residue of toothpaste on my tongue because it's not the first time I've seen residue. The next day, it was still there. Now, it's getting worse and more noticable!
I can NOT scrape it off so I'm assuming it is not thrush. As far as I know, I have no illnesses or diseases. I don't have health insurance right now but I had a full blood test a year ago and everything was perfect. I've been kissing my husband (before I knew anything was wrong) and his tongue is just FINE. We used to kiss often but now this makes us like strangers- who can blame him right? I wouldn't want to kiss some weird patchy scary looking tongue either







Any suggestions to try? Anyone have any idea of what this is?
I take SA when I'm sick but I wonder if it would help now? I feel fine, no fever or other symptoms, have not taken any antibiotics in years- I need to treat my tongue. The only thing different in my life is that I'm under a HUGE amount of stress.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you smoke? Eat spicy foods like jalapenos? Bad breath or sore mouth/tongue?

I think it could still be thrush... does it hurt when you try to scrape it off?


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't smoke or drink. I don't eat anything out of the usual. I like some spicy foods but I've been eating them all my life (salsa, hot sauce ect..) I haven't changed anything in my diet except adding more fruits and veggies. My tongue is sore in the "bare" spots where there is no white patch- it almost looks like a sore but it's not (not yet at least). It's only on the top and a little on the side part on my tongue as well- not on the bottom. No white patches on my gums or cheeks.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I had oral thrush once after taking antibiotics. I wasn't eating much and not brushing my teeth much either because I was sick. My tongue hurt.

I think all I did was use Listerine a couple days and it went away.

Hope you figure out what it is!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe check this out... it could help.

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdo...mptom/509.html


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. It MIGHT be thrush because some came off but the other part doesn't. I'll try the suggestions I've read and if there is no improvement, I guess I'll be heading to a doctor to diagnose..


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

It sounds like "Geographic Tongue" to me.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/geo...tongue/DS00819
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geographic_tongue


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow it might be Geographic tongue. Looks very similar and I just switched toothpaste a week ago and it's toothpaste I've never used before.. I'll give a bunch of things a try! Thanks ladies, I appreciate your help!


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Crazybean,
I'm curious how things are going for your tongue?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gotta say....my opinion would also be for a geographic tongue.


----------

